# AGB-AWARD-PROGRAM

## EU1EU

AGB.
   -  .

AGB-AWARD-PROGRAM
http://ev5agb.com/award/awards.htm 
http://ev5agb.com/award/awards_e.htm  on ENGlish

----------


## EU1EU

"MIRROR CALLS 20" 
http://www.ev5agb.com/award/award_mc.htm http://www.ev5agb.com/award/award_mc.htm

----------


## EU1EU

"175+7"  AGB http://www.ev5agb.com/award/award_175.htm
175 + 7 = 175 Countries and 7 Belarus areas
   ,     2012.

----------


## EU1EU

"TWIN CALLS"
http://www.ev5agb.com/award/award_tc.htm

----------


## EU1EU

"-68"
http://ev5agb.com/modules/newbb/view...d=479&forum=29

 :
001	YL-RS-01
002	US3LX
003	EU6AA
004	R3WS
005	UU2JA
006	UR5AMJ
007	UX8IX
008	UX8IXX
009	US8IAT
010	M0XLT

----------


## EU1EU

"BELARUSSIAN in the WORLD"

      c ,     .       .    ,             .


http://ev5agb.com/award/award_biw.htm 
http://ev5agb.com/award/award_biw_e.htm   on English

----------

